# Pics of decent Dexter udders?



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2008)

Is there anyone with a photo of their dairy dexters udder?
I have 4 different cows here, each different blood and so far nothing impressive, nothing worth keeping as dairy. These are all 99.9% grass fed cattle though which even I must take into consideration.

A small or really hairy has been the theme to date. The heifer about to calve has by far the largest udder to date and I am hoping for the best, at least for her offsprings genetics. She is a real kicker and as a novice there is no way I'm going under her to learn.

Thanks if you can help!


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

This is Beth, 13 years old and in her 7th month of raising a calf. She was milked twice and raised numerous other calves.










Note the tight suspension and long, straight easy-milking teats. Size isn't the final indicator of milk production. A saggy udder may look larger, but not yield more.










Note her body type. Prominent hips and slender, feminine dairy shape (don't count the belly). She's about a 2.5 gallon producer on good grass.

Just like humans, the ravages of time cause a little sagging here and there. But note the sleek coat and overall condition she's able to maintain while nursing a big old bull calf.

If you find one like Beth, that is as gentle as she is, get her.

Complement her with a beefy bull like this for some great calves.










Genebo
Paradise Farm

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2008)

She's gorgious Genebo, thanks for sharing.
Looks to me like I don't know what I'm looking for then. Beth has a similar sized udder(better shaped I'll add) than my current cow (calved this morning), I just don't see where they are hiding all the milk.
Guess I need to milk one to find out.
Thanks again!


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

Perhaps you're aware, but a cow that is nursing a calf might hold milk back from you. You can get some out, but then the cow needs stimulated by the nursing calf for a minute to release oxytocin from her brain, which goes to the udder to release the rest of the milk.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I've got some cows that will hold up there milk for several days and only give me a hard-earned half gallon. They finally give up and BOOM, there's udders fill out like a water balloon. Sometimes it does take the stimulation of a calf nursing to get them to let down for you, but with perserverance you can make it happen. Otherwise if you're share milking with the calf, you can turn the little fellow in first and let it get the juices flowing. Once it gets a little and the let down has occured, get what you want and let it finish her off. Sometimes when you're share milking you end up getting yours first and she holds the cream up for the calf. They're pretty smart!lol


----------



## Celestial farms (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi there 

If you go to my website you can see some "Dairy" Dexter udders...... some of my foundation cows are from Vancouver Island. One thing you will find is that not all dexters are created equal. Udders come from the bull not the cow. So if you want to know what your heifer's udder is going to look at you need to look at the bull's dam. One of my cows is has produced 4 gal/ day when not shared with the calf.

Dexters with a lot of Woodmagic breeding in them seem to have more "hairy" udders. Just one of their traits.

Chris 

www.celestialfarms.net


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is a picture of my six-year-old Dexter. She is giving three gallons a day. As a six-year-old, this will probably be her best lactation.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

oops never mind


----------

